# DIY Breeding Box



## bossmanl (Dec 30, 2011)

I decided, after looking for the perfect one, to build my own breeder/isolation box for my tank. I had some plexiglass laying around from a previous project and here's what I came up with. It fits perfect in my tank but I'm wondering if I need some aerartion. Either way, I have three pregnant livebearers in there and am waiting for them to drop. Tell me what you think.


----------



## bossmanl (Dec 30, 2011)

sorry the photos are messed up, they are from my phone.


----------



## Groovychild (Jul 11, 2011)

Excellent job Bossmanl! Hope those holes are tiny enough to keep any fry from swimming into the tank. Those plants in the box will make em mamas feel more comfortable as well. 

Platy's and Mollies are the eaisiest to breed so your gonna have tonnes of them soon enough! 

If your tank is well airated you should have no problem. You might want to pop an airstone under or inside the box if it's not getting sufficient air. Also make sure you do regular water changes when the fry arrive. 

All the best!


----------



## FishHobby (Jul 20, 2011)

Awesome box! Nicely done!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I think you definately need some aeration or some kind of current to push the clean water in to your tank. Otherwise, it'll be a pretty toxic environment in there.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## bossmanl (Dec 30, 2011)

I think you are right, good timing on my part, just had two guppies drop in there. I have about 20 fry in there right now. It's funny to watch the angels biting the glass trying to eat them. I also am going to put a lid on it now as for the last three mornings in a row, I have found some male guppies in there that have "jumped" the wall! I will add some more pics soon, got some bumblebee platies that should be ready to drop soon, gonna have to build a divider to keep the mommas separated from the guppy fry. Back to work!


----------



## bossmanl (Dec 30, 2011)

*update*

made some changes, added a homemade filter!


----------

